# 10 dogs die during transport



## julie allen

http://m.military.com/off-duty/pet-...-to-fort-bliss.html?comp=7000024213943&rank=2

This sucks.


----------



## Charles Corbitt

Saw it earlier this morning on FB. Terrible to lose that many good dogs to something that stupid. Driver may not want to go directly back to Vohne Liche Kennels, wait a few days. Just sayin, might save him some medical bills.


----------



## rick smith

tragic, yes ... a tragic "accident" ?
doubtful unless it was an act of God ](*,)
...that is way too easy to say

- so far, the way the story and parties involved have been presented angers me a bit ... hope it is a VERY premature media release and gets some follow up reporting when more facts come to light

the shame and accountability needs to be handed out to ALCON, and only AFTER a thorough third party non involved entity has investigated it:

- driver
- Fort Bliss (poor contract management) 
- any other Fed outfits involved
- Vohne Liche Kennels (get pissed; sure, but try your excuse about how you transport YOUR DOGS all over the world on someone who will accept it)
- maybe others

not much diff than one PSD dying in a LE vehicle

when accidents are passed off as "tragic" it usually means the investigation that should follow will be weak
- MOST accidents are a chain of events that trigger a "bad result" ... finding out how that chain got broken is the only way to prevent a reoccurrence 

- not saying it won't be thorough, but it often only happens and significant changes get made when humans die

glad a few seemed to have survived


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

My thought when I first saw this was "22 hour trip and the dogs weren't checked on once? Don't they at least get a bathroom break during the 22 hours?" You would think they would have stopped a couple of times to break the dogs and give them water, if not food.


----------



## Mark Sheplak

No temperature monitor alarm?

http://www.rayallen.com/product/f4_series_heat_system/K-9_Transport


----------



## David Winners

I worked at VLK for a while. This really pisses me off. I have a couple emails out trying to find out what happened.

All too often dogs pay the price for stupid people.

David Winners


----------



## Drew Peirce

Tragic? yes unspeakably 
Suprising? not one bit


----------



## julie allen

This easily could have been prevented by stopping and checking on the dogs. Equipment fails. Even those temp monitors can fail. Accidents do happen, but this is not an accident at all. No excuse for this. 

It's terrible the dogs died. They work for us and deserved much better care than that.


----------



## David Winners

Apparently they have let a lot of people go recently, even some old timers. Still trying to get the whole story.

Sounds like the tv show went to somebody's head...

David Winners


----------



## julie allen

David Winners said:


> Apparently they have let a lot of people go recently, even some old timers. Still trying to get the whole story.
> 
> Sounds like the tv show went to somebody's head...
> 
> David Winners


I wondered about that show too. One of the officers I trained with before he passed away, talked so highly of Ken and the kennels. From the show, I don't see it being anything like he talked of :/.


----------



## David Winners

julie allen said:


> I wondered about that show too. One of the officers I trained with before he passed away, talked so highly of Ken and the kennels. From the show, I don't see it being anything like he talked of :/.


The kennels are really not like the show. Ken is a great guy that loves dogs. He's going to have somebody's ass for this for sure. They have had some growing pains, and I have some personal issues with them, but they are good people. 

David Winners


----------



## David Winners

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D6SrU9nfMc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

David Winners


----------



## julie allen

I wonder what the full story is?

Glad to hear they aren't like what's portrayed on the show. I figured it was scripted crap.


----------

